# [Durotan] Allianz /AnamCaraCorvi sucht dich



## FunnyMichl (27. November 2016)

Wir suchen auf server Durotan/Allianz Leute (18+) die Lust haben unsere Gilde
wieder mit aufzubauen und nicht gleich wieder abhauen. Auch sehr gerne neu/wiedereinsteiger.
_________________________________________________________________
Homepage: www.bestfriendsgaming.de
ts3 IP: bfg.teamspeak.me
_________________________________________________________________
Was können wir schon bieten:
-Wir haben eine Homepage mit Forum
-Fetzen Gaudi (Spaß) im TS
-TS3 Server
-Spaß am Spiel
-Real life geht vor
 
Was wir von dir erwarten:
-Spaß am Spiel
-TS aktivität
-18+ (gibt auch ausnahmen)
 
Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Habt ihr Lust sich nicht in ein gemachtes Nest zu setzen dann Schreibt mir 
FunnyMichl#2486


----------



## riggedi (4. Dezember 2016)

Hi FunnyMichl,

genau so eine Gilde suche ich gerade. Bin Furor Warri (derzeit GS 846) mit 10jähriger Spielerfahrung seit Vanilla. Stecke noch in einer inaktiven Gilde fest, möchte aber doch gern wieder mehr mit Leuten innerhalb einer Gilde zusammen spielen. Hin und wieder mal mystisch zocken oder auch mal ein Raid, aber nicht mehr so extrem wie früher. TS ist ebenso vorhanden wie Spaß am Spiel  Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich euch begleiten kann.

 

Gruß

 

Riggedi


----------



## FunnyMichl (14. Dezember 2016)

ja klar   adde mich einfach     freuen uns auf dich


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2016)

Ihhh, Allianz. Sonst bestünde auch Interesse.


----------



## FunnyMichl (15. Dezember 2016)

Allianz ist doch geil    war lang genug horde


----------

